# Orange Bank



## Louis-Cwlf (16 Mai 2018)

Bonjour, je suis client Orange et je viens d’ouvrir un compte Orange Bank et je voulais connaître quelques avis des utilisateurs actuels. Quels sont vos ressenti, vos retissansses, vos craintes ??


----------



## Zorglub38 (16 Mai 2018)

J’ai moi aussi ouvert un compte orange bank a son lancement (120€ offerts) pour tester et je l’ai fermé 2 mois plus tard. J’etais interresse par la prise en charge d’apple pay mais le fait de devoir approvisionne le compte me faisait perdre le benefice du debit differe de mon compte hello bank. Du coup l’obligation de 3 operations mensuelles risquait de devenir difficile a atteindre et payer pour un compte que je n’utilise pas ne enchante pas ! 

Du coup j’ai decouvert Max qui m’apporte pleinement satisfaction car il offre la possibilite d’agreger des cb provenant de banque ne prenant pas en charge apple pay.


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2018)

Pas encore testé et pas vraiment tenté


----------



## Louis-Cwlf (19 Mai 2018)

Comment ca pas vraiment tenté ?


----------



## Jura39 (19 Mai 2018)

Je n’en vois pas l’utilité


----------



## Louis-Cwlf (19 Mai 2018)

Oui après tout c'est loins d'être indispensable


----------

